# Cabaiguan GUAPOS! Shout to New Havana Cigars!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I felt like I haven't posted a box pic in a while...so here ya go!! LOL

Well first a huge shout to Dan at NewHavanaCigars.com. I found him right here in CL under the Merchandise section. He was just the man I was looking for when it comes to these Guapos since my other favorite retailers were out of stock.

First I must commment on how this man packages his cigars....the best I ever seen. The box plus a sampler I got both came vacuum sealed with humi bags and then bubble wrap. Talk about humi fresh!!!!! Chk Dan out if you are looking for Tat's, Cabi's or Illusiones. Excellent Service!

Now the GUAPOS!! This is some stick. I am a huge Cabi fan besides being a TAT/Pepin guy. The quality and construction on this cigar is second to none. FLAWLESS! The box aroma is unbelievable! It makes ya just wanna light up all 20 sticks!  The stick has a sungrown wrapper and is stated to have more punch compared to the main line. This is an exclusive release and they are pretty limited. A MUST TRY!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, you're killing me. I can almost smell those through my screen. Very sweet find!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Great pics as always. I'll smoke the one Wil sent me as soon as I stop feeling like shit. I've been trying to get a box too but from a distributor at work. I saw that Tower has them for $196.25


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely sweet! Boy, scratch-n-sniff computer monitors would be awesome right about now!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another great score Mario! Those sticks look awesome.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great looking box


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn sweet looking smokes and I agree with a scratch and sniff screen


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW that looks like a stick I really need to get my hands on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just checked, they have them at my local B&M. Damn more sticks I have to buy sat!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

You could bring two boxes of them to pass out at the Herf/BBQ if you like... <G>


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Mario... you are killing me man. I think it is a good thing I haven't been on here as much lately or I would be flat broke living on the street! 

Nice score brother!


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Those cigars look like the essence of premium hand made cigars.

At their finest hour!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

This cigar is really a great smoke. I have had quite a few (though not as many as Mario now currently owns!) and every one has been perfect. For me, besides a ISOM La Gloria or H. Upmann, this is as good as a cigar can get.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have always known when Mario post a pic---This guys unbelievable--Nice Pic's---


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man, those look awesome! The wrappers look absolutely flawless...and you gotta love that nice oily sheen. They must be very tasty indeed.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

great looking stogie.... I love those sun grown wrappers!


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

you should go into cigar sales. I need those sticks.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

CubanLink said:


> you should go into cigar sales. I need those sticks.


That's funny....I was hanging at Atlantic recently behind the counter and some regulars were picking up some cigars, but didn't know about the new Oliva Serie V, in which I had a massive amount of singles laid out with a box of torps I was picking up. So I started speaking about the cigar and showing them the sizes....it didnt take much with my cigar talking antics, and they picked up a handful....I told Atlantic I wanna cut!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

MMMMMMMMM, nice smokes there Mario!!


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> That's funny....I was hanging at Atlantic recently behind the counter and some regulars were picking up some cigars, but didn't know about the new Oliva Serie V, in which I had a massive amount of singles laid out with a box of torps I was picking up. So I started speaking about the cigar and showing them the sizes....it didnt take much with my cigar talking antics, and they picked up a handful....I told Atlantic I wanna cut!


Is Atlantic up by you? do you hit any of the manhattan B&Ms. I think I might go check out de la concha for the first time today. I heard that they have a Pepin house blend???


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

CubanLink said:


> Is Atlantic up by you? do you hit any of the manhattan B&Ms. I think I might go check out de la concha for the first time today. I heard that they have a Pepin house blend???


Atlantic is like 3 mins from my house!  I rarely hit any NYC shops though...it depends if I am in the area. Let me know about that Concha place...never been there...


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Atlantic is like 3 mins from my house!  I rarely hit any NYC shops though...it depends if I am in the area. Let me know about that Concha place...never been there...


Just got back from de la concha. I think it's owned by davidoff and all of the cigars are behind the counter, which makes visiting a B&M far less fun. And the prices are ridiculous, even higher than the Davidoff shops. HOWEVER, their house smokes ARE Miami-rolled Pepin. They look really good. I picked up a topedo to try out.

Smoked a LFD Cameroon Cabinet No. 5 while I was there. First time trying their cameroon. THAT is an awesome smoke.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I felt like I haven't posted a box pic in a while...so here ya go!! LOL
> 
> Well first a huge shout to Dan at NewHavanaCigars.com. I found him right here in CL under the Merchandise section. He was just the man I was looking for when it comes to these Guapos since my other favorite retailers were out of stock.
> 
> ...


Dude, that is just TOO MUCH!

I think I am going to crawl under a rock and not come out for a while... my head is spinning...

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

CubanLink said:


> Just got back from de la concha. I think it's owned by davidoff and all of the cigars are behind the counter, which makes visiting a B&M far less fun. And the prices are ridiculous, even higher than the Davidoff shops. HOWEVER, their house smokes ARE Miami-rolled Pepin. They look really good. I picked up a topedo to try out.
> 
> Smoked a LFD Cameroon Cabinet No. 5 while I was there. First time trying their cameroon. THAT is an awesome smoke.


One of the main reasons I do not visit too many NYC shops...same story....ridiculous prices and the stock is behind the staff...so they are hawking u like "whatcha looking for"........but very nice with the house Pepin....I hope its good!


----------

